# Anybody watch Flashpoint?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What do you think of the series? Last nights season premier was gripping. I really enjoy this series and I am unhappy that this will be its last season. The writers of this show do a great job. For a Canadian show its up there with the best shows on TV as far as I am concerned.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I haven't watched it in a while... When I did watch it I thought it was very good though. I guess I should have kept watching it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It has a small story that runs from show to show but for the most part if you miss a few and just catch an episode here and there its very good and keeps you on the edge. This is its 5th season and I would even recommend buying the series on Bluray.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Agreed. I really like the show. It's got drama, some action, and usually a good or positive resolution. Too bad it's the final season. Between Flashpoint and Person of Interest I don't really need any other shows.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks, Tony, for the recommendation. I just added it to the que on Netflix. They don't have it in blu ray - only DVD - but is HD (720P) for streaming.


----------



## JohnnyR (Oct 28, 2012)

I just joined this evening and was doing some browsing when I saw this month old thread about Flashpoint. I've never seen the show on tv but I know pretty much every episode in detail having been on the crew of Flashpoint for the last three years. Yes, this was the final season and if you like it so far then stick around for the rest. I can't say any more than that about the rest of the season.

That show was one large, long and hard order to fill and the end result was always superb but hey, when you have a cast that made it look easy while they made it look real and a crew comprised of the Toronto "A Team" nobody would have settled for any less. Everything comes to an end though and we move on but sometimes not too far. On Friday while on location shooting a new series, Bomb Girls, we ran into both Amy Jo (Jules) and David (Sam) from Flashpoint over the course of the day. Big city, small world and it was nice to see them again so soon after we wrapped the show. Yeah, the film business is a strange world unto itself where you could wind up if you're not careful...and you'll never get out!

J.R.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Not available here in OZ. :huh:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

JohnnyR said:


> I just joined this evening and was doing some browsing when I saw this month old thread about Flashpoint. I've never seen the show on tv but I know pretty much every episode in detail having been on the crew of Flashpoint for the last three years. Yes, this was the final season and if you like it so far then stick around for the rest. I can't say any more than that about the rest of the season.
> 
> That show was one large, long and hard order to fill and the end result was always superb but hey, when you have a cast that made it look easy while they made it look real and a crew comprised of the Toronto "A Team" nobody would have settled for any less. Everything comes to an end though and we move on but sometimes not too far. On Friday while on location shooting a new series, Bomb Girls, we ran into both Amy Jo (Jules) and David (Sam) from Flashpoint over the course of the day. Big city, small world and it was nice to see them again so soon after we wrapped the show. Yeah, the film business is a strange world unto itself where you could wind up if you're not careful...and you'll never get out!
> 
> J.R.


Thats very cool  I put this show way up there for quality and story I am sad that its the last season, 5 seasons is not long enough. Glad you were part of the production. Ive always wanted to be part of something like that but living in Edmonton we dont have a big enough market.


----------



## JohnnyR (Oct 28, 2012)

Part 1 of the 2 part finale airs tonight...wait for it, wait for it!

J.R.


----------

